# Notebook für besondere Anforderungen



## Moartel (27. Juli 2006)

Ich will mir ein neues Notebook kaufen, habe aber einige Wünsche, die anscheinend etwas ausgefallen sind. Auf jeden Fall habe ich noch nichts gefunden was zu dem passt, was ich will. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir sagen, wo ich das finde.
Hier meine "Wunschliste":

- TrueBrite/CrystalBrite/BrightView oder wie der entsprechende Hersteller das nennen mag Display ohne Widescreen (15")
- Intel Core Duo (das ist leicht zu finden)
- Intel HD Audio wäre was
- gute Akkulaufzeit, das heißt für mich min. 4h aufwärts
- Grafik sollte nicht überdimensioniert sein, weil ich die nicht so brauche

Vielleicht weiß hier jemand was entsprechendes, besonders das Display bereitet mir Kopfzerbrechen...


----------



## ppb (27. Juli 2006)

Hi

Schau dich mal bei http://www.cyber-system.de und http://www.acer.de um. 

Gruss
PPB


----------



## Kampfsessel (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
von Toshiba gibt es den Qosmio G30-134:

17” Toshiba TruBrite
über 3 1/2 Stunden Mobiler Betrieb
Intel Centrino Duo mobile technology featuring Intel® Core™ Duo processor T2500 (2.00 GHz, 667 MHz Front Side Bus, 2 MB 2nd level cache),
Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945ABG network connection and Intel® 945PM Express chipset

Ansonsten mußt du einfach mal klicken.

MfG Kampfsessel


----------



## Moartel (27. Juli 2006)

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.
17" sind mir aber zu groß, weil ich mobil sein will. Acer kommt mangels Qualität nicht in Frage (ich weiß, die Dinger sind nicht totzukriegen, habe derzeit ein Acer, aber ich will mal was "richtiges").
Vielleicht hat sonst noch wer gute Ideen zu dem Thema?


----------

